# Desperate for a Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph GMT



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I am new in this forum and I need your expert advice. I NEED to have a Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph GMT. I love the design and the beautiful and original orange tach scale. I had a look in the forum and around the web. The model i want is:

637.22.11M.
(correct me if I am wrong) but I think that also the models 635.10.11, 635.22.11M, 635.22.141 are similar and have the orange tach scale. Some are old models and some are new. The difference is in the lace attachment but the body design is the same. is that right?

The real problem is that I cannot find any of them, especially the 637.22.11M.

You all should feel responsible of my depression as you stuffed the forum with beautiful picture (and reviews) of Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph GMT.

Shame on you! ;-)
I found this advert on ebay but I don't think that is a the 637.22.11M as advertised.
Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Automatic Chronograp on eBay (end time 05-Jul-11 14:05:44 BST)

Do you know where can I find it? Do you have better sites than ebay? Is there anyone that is about to sell it? As I said I am new here and I may have missed the specific area for sellers.
Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

I do not believe that model is made any longer. (as evidenced by the Fortis website)

you will have to look for a new old stock or a pre-owned one

I will copy this to the Want To Buy section https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/ of the sales forum where you will have better luck in your search

I will leave this up for the time being in case anyone else wants to chime in about thoughts on the model.

as for the link to the one on ebay, no, the pics show it as a 597 series which is the 40mm case and has NO GMT function.

good luck


----------



## baily (Jul 1, 2008)

There was one listed on ebay not too long ago, and there was one up for sale a couple months ago. That's not very frequent, but they do pop up from time to time. It is an outstanding watch, and the dial looks very sharp with the orange accents. 

What is it specifically about the watch that makes you desperate to own one? The orange accents, or the dial design? If you can live without the orange, the Fortis Pilot Professional Chronograph (no GMT) has the same look, minus the GMT hand, functionality, and inside bezel markers in orange. (I believe it's Ref. 635.10.11.)

If you want the orange, you could look at the Pilot Professional Chronograph Alarm (no GMT). It has a similar dial with orange, and probably looks the closest to the Pilot Professional Chronograph GMT. Not sure if this model is currently available or not, but I'm pretty sure it was still in production as of a couple years ago, so you if there is still stock available, an authorized dealer could order it directly for you.

Edit: Ref no. for the Alarm model looks like it's 636.22.11.


----------



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

You are right.
In fact I was looking also for the Fortis Pilot Professional Chronograph but then I thought to go the extra mile and look for the GMT. It might look stupid but I think that the orange accents make the difference and make the model stand up.
You are also right about the Pilot Professional Chronograph Alarm. The design is perfect. I have read some comments about the reliability of the movement and about the money you pay for a function (the alarm) that is not really typical of an automatic watch. There is a “philosophical” debate around the benefit of having an Alarm in the first place. They say that for that money you could buy better “traditional” watch and I sort of agree. Of course comments are welcome.


this is why for me a Fortis Pilot Professional Chronograph GMT would be perfect..... the problem is to find one.
Thanks for the advice 
I ‘ll keep looking


----------



## jgeddes (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Gabry, just joined today but have been looking over this site for a while now and thought it was about time I joined, I managed to pick up a PP GMT about a year ago, it belonged to happyjack who is a member on here and managed to pick it up by sending a PM to the guy he sold it to on TZ-UK so might be worth a try if you can find someone who has one they might just be parted with it for the right amount (not mine though as its a keeper).

Heres a pic of mine, sorry not the best of shots.


























Good luck with the search
Jon


----------



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.
I am going to look through old posts and get in touch with some of the owners hoping that there is one bored of its FORTIS B-42 Pilot Professional GMT. 
Tough task I guess.....
No need to say:


I like your watch
You are on my list. At the bottom but still on the list.;-)
 Cheers,


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

Buy it new from Japan:

Rakuten:


----------



## jgeddes (Jul 14, 2011)

Had a look now sold out does this mean you got one, I hadnt realised the rrp on these, think I need to update my insurance policy.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Gabry said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> I am going to look through old posts and get in touch with some of the owners hoping that there is one bored of its FORTIS B-42 Pilot Professional GMT.
> Tough task I guess.....
> No need to say:
> ...


Did you get my pm last week about the one for sale in Sydney?


----------



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

No I haven't! 
The one in Japan has gone the the ones available are out of reach...
Can you please send it again?
Thanks,
Gabry


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I've contacted Fortis to see if there are any left in stock. 
If so I'll let you know.

Dan


----------



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> I've contacted Fortis to see if there are any left in stock.
> If so I'll let you know.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,
Please let me know asap as I have maybe find it thaks to HappyJack.
Thanks to you all for the help. When it is about watches thare is not better place to ask. You are seriuos professional (and friendly) watch hunters.
I like that.:-!
Cheers,

Gabriele


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Check this out!!Watches


----------



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I am back after my holiday and I have found it. Please have a look.
Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional | eBay
I am very interested as I believe that is the 637.22.11 model I am after .It's not far from where I live so i could even pick it up.
I am not an expert and I would like one of you guys to (please) have a look and confirm that it is original. I have seen a lot of pictures and the back looks different :think:.
FORTIS B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph GMT | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Maybe is just an older model but I would like to be sure....:-s
If it's original you will see some picture of my new watch soon.
Thanks in advance

Gabriele


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Gabry, I think this not the watch u r looking for *GMT hand is missing!!* orange marker at the day date is* missing*......IMO be very carefull i am not sure they made a chrono like this.

As far as I know the only orange marked watch was the Chrono GMT with 1-24 hour marking.......take a screen shot and send it to Fortis info for the blue stamp!!!

Best of luck now

Michael


----------



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

Fortis4me said:


> Hi Gabry, I think this not the watch u r looking for *GMT hand is missing!!* orange marker at the day date is* missing*......IMO be very carefull i am not sure they made a chrono like this.
> 
> As far as I know the only orange marked watch was the Chrono GMT with 1-24 hour marking.......take a screen shot and send it to Fortis info for the blue stamp!!!
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the advise Michael. After a bit of investigation in the website I have realised that it could be the 635.22.141. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-fortis-b-42-pilot-pro-chrono-rare-orange-tach-sold-363268.html
In fact in one of the picture you can actually read the model in the glass. As I said in the first post I wouldn't mind that model either as it has got the orange tach scale I fell for.
Here is another issue: I got in touch with the seller just to have the confirmation of the model, the general condition of the watch, service etc.. and he got back to me saying that the model is 635 22 11M (taken from the box. Is that possible? Mayve he forgot a 4. 
Even more confused...I'll follow your tip and contact Fortis. 
Cheers


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Gabry said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the advise Michael. After a bit of investigation in the website I have realised that it could be the 635.22.141.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-fortis-b-42-pilot-pro-chrono-rare-orange-tach-sold-363268.html
> In fact in one of the picture you can actually read the model in the glass. As I said in the first post I wouldn't mind that model either as it has got the orange tach scale I fell for.
> ...


Hi again Gabry, looking at the sold EBay item now that looks very legit!! but I have been trying to find the model beed blasted orange markers ....but "no can do" try and ask the seller to state where it came from what shop and when, they have a good credtit rating by the looks of it!! but 1000 quid on Ebay:rodekaart:rodekaart makes me think twice and I know its the one you want!! but to buy a 1000 quid lemon that wouls @#$%*o| me off.

Play it safe mate get it checked by Fortis............then get the bugger|>;-):-db-) you will be chuffed!!!, the price is bit high though... having siad that Fortis prices are going up real steep now so if you got the dosh and dont want to loose the deal......check it first.

Michael


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

Gabry said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the advise Michael. After a bit of investigation in the website I have realised that it could be the 635.22.141.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-fortis-b-42-pilot-pro-chrono-rare-orange-tach-sold-363268.html
> In fact in one of the picture you can actually read the model in the glass. As I said in the first post I wouldn't mind that model either as it has got the orange tach scale I fell for.
> ...


Hello Gabry.

now, a word from the expert... :-d

the one on eBay is LEGIT... I owned the exact model back in the day.
Fortis used to make all of its watches in Bead Blasted finish only (as they are meant for pilots and anti-glare of the case) and
all of the original tachs on the B-42 Pilot Pros were orange!

That one is rare as you don't see that combo any longer (bead blast and orange tach)

as for the model number 635.22.11 M, that is CORRECT ('M' means its on 'metal' or bracelet)

the other number, 635.22.141 is the case number, meaning, it tells the aspects of the watch... model series, dial, case finish, mvmt

while that seller does state something about brushed finish, perhaps they don't know the term bead-blasted/matte finish as it looks 
to me like it is definitely a matte finish and only the bottom of the bracelet (that touches the wrist) is brushed as that's how it is from the factory.

If you do not need the GMT function and like the looks of that particular one, I'd say go for it.
Do ask though if its ever been serviced and how the crown action is on it since its an older model.
They stated they bought it in 09 but I'd bet it was likely in the dealers shop at least a year before that.
All of the older Fortis B-42 had screw down crowns; the originals were good and solid but Fortis changed the setup at one point and
used crown tubes with threads on the inside and those were notorious for failures. (check on this)

If it has a push/pull crown then its been changed by Fortis under warranty.
if it has a screw-down with threads on the outside of the tube and is working properly, I'd leave it alone.
if it has a screw-down with threads on the inside of the tube then I'd get it replaced (under warranty) at some point.
And yes, you should be able to get it replaced under warranty as Fortis knows this is a manufacturing flaw/defect with that particular setup.

hope that helps and good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, I don't know if you are still looking but I think I might have the closest to what you need.

Othe guarantee card, mine says it is a .10.11 not a .22.11 and I don't really know the difference so i'll leave it up to you to consider...

I got this B-42 GMT Chrono brand new from BVW last October (2010) so it is about 10 months old. It's part of a collection so I would have to be conservative in saying it has been used maybe 2x every month with absolute TLC. It is like new overall. It comes with the full set and I even purchased an original Fortis 2 strap kit (crock leather and nylon) which I have never used at all.

I am slowly migrating my collection to an all-diver roster so if you're keen, PM me and let's take it from there. Thanks! -Adam


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

There's a brand new one for sale in Sydney, on bracelet, with full warranty, B&P, for $2550, IIRC. PM me if interested.

John


----------



## Gabry (Jul 9, 2011)

*Happy*

Hi all,
I can happily declare that I am not desperate anymore. Thanks to Pee Dee I am now a proud owner of a Fortis B-42 GMT!! I picked it up this morning and it is just beautiful. Have a look.
I need to take the opportunity to thank all the member of this forum for the support. Special thanks to Happy Jack for looking around and to cuckoo4watches for helping me to decide the best option for me. Thanks also for walking me through the secrets of Fortis watches. Very Very appreciated.
Of course a super thanks to Pee Dee for being very friendly, understanding and willing to find the best deal for both. Top seller. And the watch.. well look for yourself!! It's practically new. Mate let me know if you have more to sell!!!
And now some scary considerations:


I discovered to have a passion about watches that I didn't know to possess. The all process has been very exacting and I now want to start understanding a bit more about watches and maybe start a little collection (my girlfriend is not impressed)...
My collection at the moment consists of 1 watch. Long way to go but I am sure you will help me out.
Thanks


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Happy*

Hi gabry, and well done on the watch mate!! and some very cool slides to go with it..... about the girl friend,............ she will get over it, "trust me"  they come and they go!! but the watch will always be faithfull and it will never ..... about any other new friend you may come across!! and now that your collection has started at such a high level it will be hard to match...and once again "enjoy"

Michael


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Happy*

it was an absolute pleasure Gabriele...show us some outdoor wrist shots soon when the watch is in action!


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Happy*

Congratulations - a great acquisition. I'm glad you got it - in any case the Sydney one has now gone - though if anyone wants a BNIB Flieger GMT Chrono (same case as the PP GMT but with the blue skeleton hands and the white dial; or a B-42 alarm, please PM me.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Happy*

congrats on the acquisition Gabe, it was definitely the right choice.

glad I was of some help to you

enjoy your new Fortis and welcome to the addiction :-!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Happy*

Congratulations! Your new Fortis is a beauty! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## kkbb (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Happy*

Very nice buy Garby! Now I am in the same boat as you are...watch lusssst


----------



## BD1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Happy*

Hello everyone. I'm a long-time Fortis fan. This thread just inspired me to sell my B-42 Pilot Pro.

I have not worn it for awhile but I do have mixed feelings about selling it. Not sure I can pull the trigger....

Here is my listing with some pics:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-fortis-b-42-pilot-pro-chrono-rare-orange-tach-$1250-592842.html


----------



## sw686blue (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Happy*



BD1 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a long-time Fortis fan. This thread just inspired me to sell my B-42 Pilot Pro.
> 
> I have not worn it for awhile but I do have mixed feelings about selling it. Not sure I can pull the trigger....
> 
> ...


PM sent!


----------

